# TT vs A5



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi this is first time posting on here so hope you all dont mind me picking your brains!!

Have been looking around at Tdi TT's and I really like the look of them.However seen few A5 Coupes about and just wondered
if anyone on here has ever owned A5 and how it compares to the TT?

Because I live in the country and roads can be quite bad specially this time off year I would probably go for the Quattro,which is another plus with the TT Tdi as well.

Just wondering is general running costs much different between the two,what you think off the car in general good/bad points,other obvious differences is the looks and bit more room in back of the A5..


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

A5!! Best looking audi


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had the TT TDI and driven the A5 (and S5) a couple of times. The A5 is more like an A4 or big saloon when it comes to driving. If you like a sportier drive and don't need the space, the TT suits really well.

I've driven 150,000 kms with the TDI within 3 years. The running costs were really low. Good MPG. Had actually nothing besides the usual tyres, brakes etc.. 
Turbo was replaced under warranty (only had a warning in the display and could notice anything in the drive, Audi wanted to replace it).


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Titan said:


> Hi this is first time posting on here so hope you all dont mind me picking your brains!!
> 
> Have been looking around at Tdi TT's and I really like the look of them.However seen few A5 Coupes about and just wondered
> if anyone on here has ever owned A5 and how it compares to the TT?
> ...


Don't forget that the A5 also comes in Quattro. Completely different type of car to the TT though. Running costs will be similar for the same engine sizes, although TT depreciation is likely to be better.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I recently purchased an S5 (MY2008 V8) and, at the time, was also considering a TTS / TTRS. They are very different propositions IMO.

The S5 has useable rear seats, bigger boot, more modern tech pack, more comfortable, better V8 sound track, etc. The TT would have been quicker (particularly TTRS with S1 tune), more tunable, better in the twisties, better mpg, etc.

For me, it was down to whether I wanted a larger (quick) comfortable cruiser, or a fast sports car with less practicality. The former was the right choice for me right now, as I anticipate significant lifestyle changes over the next few years... [smiley=baby.gif]

My comparison is somewhat different to your diesel comparison, but a similar principle applies. They're both great cars, but work out which benefits work best for you.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

We have an A5 3lt Tdi in the family and to compare it to a TTS, for example, is comparing apples and pears. It all depends what you want, a large comfortable, fast cruiser or a sports car; then again if it's a TT Tdi you are going for delete "sports car" and insert "smallish, comfortable, fast cruiser".


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

CADF said:


> We have an A5 3lt Tdi in the family and to compare it to a TTS, for example, is comparing apples and pears. It all depends what you want, a large comfortable, fast cruiser or a sports car; then again if it's a TT Tdi you are going for delete "sports car" and insert "smallish, comfortable, fast cruiser".


Now thats enough to confuse anybody :lol:


----------



## GR01 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are thinking of an automatic gearbox, don't get the A5 with multitronic - borrowed one, it proved to be a frustrating couple of days! the dsg box is miles better.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

I get mixed up,is the S-Tronic the one with the DSG?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

They also do both in roadster form


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Titan said:


> I get mixed up,is the S-Tronic the one with the DSG?


DSG was the original name for the Audi auto box, but for some reason they changed the name to S-Tronic, there's no actual difference. Cynics might say they changed the name because of problems with early units.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

> We have an A5 3lt Tdi in the family and to compare it to a TTS, for example, is comparing apples and pears. It all depends what you want, a large comfortable, fast cruiser or a sports car; then again if it's a TT Tdi you are going for delete "sports car" and insert "smallish, comfortable, fast cruiser"./quote]
> 
> I'd say thats a pretty good all round package,the 3 litre has good power,not bad economy and good comfort with useable space.
> 
> Yeah as others have said the A5 would be bit more for comfort.The TT looks like nice handy small car,funnily enough I have probably only seen handful TT's on roads over here but lot more A5 coupes.


----------



## MickyTT (Jun 19, 2012)

Having owned an S5 and now a TT, I can say they both provide 2 different but great drives/experiences.

S5

Yes, its bigger and as such space for passengers (full grown adults), and a big boot. It is simply a powerful saloon but very sporty and provides a great drive. Accerleration is amazing...but does it in a more elegant, less harsh way. V8 sound track is amazing. Tech is more advanced and more user friendly.

TT

More of a nimble true sports car. A car you can throw around. Simply a very fun drive. Also the biggest advantage is how cheap it is to run a TT.

All in all, I like both cars, but I must say overall the S5 was hands down the best car I have ever owned. I am still surprised that 4 years on and having purchased my TT new, the Tech (sat nav / bose) is pre historic. The mmi should have been implemented and b&o system should have been an option. Also simple things like fold on lock (present on my s5) should have been made available for the TT.

Regardless you need to choose based on your needs. If your looking for a family but fast sports car..then S5/A5 all the way. If you are looking for a sporty car to commute in and dont have a family then TT all the way.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Well written comparison there MickyTT,yeah the screen and that in the TT looks bit old school compared to the latest tech in the A5.

Would love to have something like S5 but running costs would'nt be too pretty  Plus paying 750Euro year in tax would soon piss you off agains't 280 for the TT!!

Haven't really looked at them yet but the 2Litre TFSI also looks like good package in the TT.I'm assuming they wouldn't be up with the Tdi regards economy but require less servicing etc.
Doing roughly 10,000 or bit less year probably more suited to the petrol...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Had a loan S5 Cab S Line whilst my TT Tdi SE was in for service yesterday. The S5 felt very floaty and boaty compared to the TT and to be honest I was glad to get mine back.


----------



## MickyTT (Jun 19, 2012)

That's the exact reason why I changed to the TT. My new job meant I could commute to work by car and needed something much more fuel efficient. I was getting around 180 town miles to a tank in the S5 coupled with looking after it and tax etc, it was just ridiculous.

The TT is a very economical car, and makes perfect sense especially if using for a daily commute. With regards to servicing I always do it yearly regardless of car and regardless if the dealer says you should be doing in 2 yearly. A little more care goes a long way.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had 3 TT's, including this one, and an A5 cab. Both have there merits and both drive very well. The A5 cab was an awesome car though and is a real looker!

The TT is more planted and gives you that "likes its on rails" feeling more than an A5 does.
The A5 was a more comfortable ride and has more presence idiom honest.

I changed back to a TT simply for the small engine with Quattro and S-Tronic

Over all the A5 is a better car for comfort and Tech, but in the right config the TT can offer better driving feel, economy and good overall residuals

Just my opinion, I'm not debating it as its just my point of view.

Test drive both, then decide


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

A friend of mine just got a 3.0 diesel 4 door A5 automatic. He loves it.

The 2 door did not appeal to him. Only a quarter of new A5 sales are the 2 door, I guess big coupes are sliding out of fashion again.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah used to see lot more cars like the Mercedes C and E Class coupes,dont seem to be as common now though.Lot them seemed to be Diesel as well.

Just wondering if getting the TT is it worth getting the Sat Nav and the MMI and all of that?


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

When I took my TT into the garage for service etc they gave me an A5, whilst it was a brand new one and looked fantastic, i didnt like the way the foot rest interfered with your left foot when depressing the clutch.

My left foot was hampered by this foot rest and that has put me off the A5 for that reason only. It may just be me and the way I put my foot on the clutch im not sure, Try it!!


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I was going to get an A5 this time instead of another TT but after driving one it just wasn't as fun or involving as the TT


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Bit confused by the quote tt tdi is not a sports car but a cruiser, yet the petrol model is.
Surely it not just based on the engine or the juice you put in.
So if I bought a tesla roadster which is capable of 0mph to 60mph in 3.6 seconds its not a sports car because its electric powered. Or is it ?
There are lots of parameters for buying a car depending on ones needs.
Lots of good advice here though due to people's personal experiences.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

the Tdi TT doesn't have quite the right power delivery for a sports car

I test drove a Tdi TT back to back with a 2.0 Tdi A5
The A5 felt much bigger and more vague through the corners, what clinched it for me was the driving position - much lower in the TT and more involving

In the end got a TTS as thought the TT deserved more than the diesel lump and my annual mileage wasn't too high


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I would have considered the Tdi as sports car,obviously its not being revved hard or that like the petrol cars just different style.

For daily driving I would reckon Tdi is good all rounder


----------

